# Nettle stings



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

do nettles affect your V? Quite often when we've been through fields, either on a shoot or for just a walk, Ruby will get back home and is constantly licking her paws/belly and rubbing herself along the carpet. Last time I put some epaderm on her paws (afterwards) and this seemed to give her some relief. What do you use for your pups?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Wish I could help, but I've had no experience with my dog getting into nettles. I got into some myself a long time ago when I was very young, but I don't remember how my parents treated the stinging. Sorry! Anybody else??


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's one thing my dogs haven't got into yet. I know on people cold makes it feel better, so it might on dogs. If there is a lot of nettle around, have you thought of putting boots on her.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the thread! Savannah often has itchy feet after visiting one of our favorite spots. I looked - it has nettles in one of the places where she likes to run.

Dock leaves apparently work for nettle stings on people. I can't find whether Dock leaves are safe for dogs or not. Anyone else know?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48nAkA7MUTs


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I don't suppose dock leaves would do any harm, Darcy wont go near nettles, even if there is a rabbit or squirrel in there, she wont go near..


----------

